# In my grass this morning 8/20/17



## Iverjeanie

Sitting on my back porch this morning and look over could it be? is this a morel?


----------



## jack

They are Stinkhorns, not Morels.


----------



## Iverjeanie

jack said:


> They are Stinkhorns, not Morels.


Thank you!


----------

